# Land Between the Lakes Kentucky



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Arrived at lunchtime Tuesday greeted by rain. Scouted an area I saw promising on Google Earth. Unfortunately out of 170,000 acres others liked this spot also.Back to the hotel for dry clothes, a hot meal and strategy change. After conversing with my hunting partner Randy a.k.a. "Foghorn" we decided to apply the 1 mile rule and lit out for parts unknown. After walking for a good 3+ hours we found some good sign. After determining direction of travel we set up downwind. I saw 2 does and had about a 2 year old 8 point at 17 yards, but not what Foghorn and I drove 8 hours for. Back at it this morning in my Summitt with the new mesh Hazemore seat. Dead calm this a.m. and 36 degrees. Winds picking up 10-20 later today. To be continued.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Good luck,Love my summit with hazemore seat


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Good luck and keep us posted. Went there a few years ago, right after blue tongue wiped out the herd. LOL! Some of the most beautiful woods you will ever see.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Living vicariously though you!

Good luck!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

There should be some chestnut oaks or white oaks dropping on a south-facing slope that will give some protection from that wind. Strap in, and good luck!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

google earth scouting always lets me down, but i keep doing haha. good luck!!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I saw a gnarly looking buck at about 40 yards yesterday a.m. ahead of the front. Foghorn had a doe and a yearling underneath his stand also. Neither of us saw anything in the afternoon. It rained most of the night so we decided to do laundry and let the front pass. Its noon time and we're back at it. I think they will move this afternoon. Thanks for the tip bodupp. I'm in a similar set up.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

12:30 pm and Foghorn just text me. He just had a basket 8 pointer under his stand. Winds are 10-20 with gusts to 35. Leaves are falling like rain.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Hope yall drop some good ones brother!


----------



## Creekcubb (May 4, 2010)

is that a banjo I hear? lol good luck!


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm enjoying your thread, best of luck to ya!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

More pics if you get a chance, good luck!


----------



## smokin berlinet (Aug 25, 2012)

Good thread, thanks for sharing. Keep the pics coming! Good luck


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

There are some fine deer in Kentucky, wait a big one out if you can..Good Luck to you both.....


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Get em, Pat. Although I secretly hope you miss. At least once


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Even though wind gusts yesterday reached 35 mph, Foghorn rattled and grunted in a basket 8 and a 4 point. We saw 1 doe each and right at dark I saw a big bodied deer crossing in front of me st 55-60 yards. Foghorn just text me that he has seen a buck chasing a doe. I moved my climber closer to where I saw the buck last night. 
Temperature 34 degrees
Winds N/W at 18
Code blue - check
hand warmers - check
2 b cont.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Waiting on pics. Should almost be time for lunch .


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

At 3:10 pm I had a nice spike come strolling by within 7 steps headed south. 5 minutes later Foghorn text me. He shot at a very very nice 8 point, but a tree ran out in front of his purty Easton Injexion shattering his arrow and his dreams. Something tells me there will be a conference call to Dr. Phil tonight. Stay tuned, we still have two hours of shooting light left.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well Pat ,I hope you shoot a nice one, because you are missing your boys play a heck of a game.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Yes Russ and thanks. ESPN reported an alien spacecraft had landed in Jacksonville and returned our players as a trick or treat Friday night. Had a skull session with Foghorn and we determined that he hit a branch for certain. He did some binge eating last night and moaned in his sleep. This is our last morning before heading to Missouri. Our tally yesterday was seeing 2 bucks, 1 spike and 3 does. 
Its getting right about now, 3 different bucks grunting as I text. 
GO GATORS !


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Just left Land Between the
Lakes, and headed to Fulton Missouri. LBL is an impressive hunting venue and I would encourage anyone to give it a try. Our total number of sightings for 4 days hunting was seven bucks and 8 does.
Back at it again tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Subscribed. Keep us posted.


----------



## HeavyD (Oct 18, 2014)

You hunting reform?


----------



## kdawg.84 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Lbl*

Can you hunt this place without a quota or is it all quota hunts?


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Heavy D, we hunted Reform last year. We spent ALL day today on Mark Twain and have two "killer" set ups. 
Regarding the other question, 
The Land Between the Lakes property does not require a quota draw. 
We are whipped, but after the rain passes tomorrow they better watch out.
TBC


----------



## timekiller (Mar 3, 2010)

I have been trying to get a group of guys up to go to LBL for a couple of years now. I want to go bowhunting and primitive camping....for a week!


----------



## HeavyD (Oct 18, 2014)

Emerald Ghost said:


> Heavy D, we hunted Reform last year. We spent ALL day today on Mark Twain and have two "killer" set ups.
> Regarding the other question,
> The Land Between the Lakes property does not require a quota draw.
> We are whipped, but after the rain passes tomorrow they better watch out.
> TBC


Cool. Yeah I like to go up that way every year but started a new job this year and couldn't take vacation. I have looked at reform and it looked pretty decent.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Day 1 in hunting in Missouri. 8 hours scouting yesterday and I have a good looking spot. Deer are traveling down through a saddle E/W and I am set up just south of their trails on a N/W wind at 10-12. Its 100% overcast and 48 degrees. My biggest challenge is finding an unobstructed shooting lane. I'm holding out for a good buck, so if I get a chance to get a picture of a non shooter I will. To be cont.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Good luck Pat, I am enjoying your Midwest hunting chronicle!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks Mike.
Day 2 @ Mark Twain was a goose egg. Foghorn saw a shooter driving into the gate but it was across the street on private land. Did not see a deer all day. 48 degrees this a.m. and north winds at 15-20. The Major is 10:30 to just after noon. Met a local who shot a non typical last week but hit him high. He is guessing a 150-160 inch buck and it must have been for him to still be looking for it. Because of the full moon and the high winds,I'm not encouraged overly optimistic today. But anytime we get to explore new woods and enjoy what our Maker has provided us with, its all good.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Near miss yesterday..... winds were N/W at 20 yesterday morning and I had a spike cross downwind and he never winded me. Moved my Summit RAZR to a pinch connecting two big hardwood bottoms and I really like this set up. Had a deer ( probably a buck) within thirty yards at "closing time" and he must have winded me cause he he booked it out of there. When I began my descent, the butt bar on my Summit broke and it was pucker time. I had my HSS vest on and held on to the top section. Made a lot of racket getting down unfortunately and brought a loaner 180 to hunt out of this morning. Its 31 degrees with a S/w wind at 3 mph. To be continued


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Still hanging in there pat!!!! Keep it up,hopefully it will all pay off brother!


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

I've had 2 summit welds break on me. I won't ever climb another if I can help it. Stay safe and good luck!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Jason said:


> Still hanging in there pat!!!! Keep it up,hopefully it will all pay off brother!


literally..."hanging in there"


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

BlueH20Fisher said:


> I've had 2 summit welds break on me. I won't ever climb another if I can help it. Stay safe and good luck!


On what summits ..? Lock ons climbers..?


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I returned to my pinch between the two hardwood bottoms yesterday morning with another climber. Winds were minimal out of the S/W. At about 8:30 I saw parts of a deer cross up on the ridge at about 60 yards headed south. I moved my stand about 45 yards in consideration of the Incoming N/W wind and the two deer I had seen. Foghorn wants to take meat home and since we are down to our last two days I'm ready. 
Well, about 3:45 an 8 point shows up in a thicket behind me. Not what I came for but anyway. I have to turn completely around in my stand to shoot at 15 yards. I released that Slick Trick at Mach 1 and, the deer jumped, took a few steps and slowly walked up the ridge and out of sight. I got down from my stand about 15-20 minutes before dark to investigate. The arrow was perfectly vertical and stuck deep in the dirt. I obviously deflected off of a limb or vine changing the trajectory. Foghorn saw a 160 class buck about 20 minutes before dark walking away at 85 yards. I think the rut is fixing to turn on here. Our buddy Chris hunted Reform yesterday a.m. and had a 160 ish buck on a doe and snort wheezed at a smaller buck. He was too far away for a shot. Its blowing avgale this morning and compete overcast. Running out of time.........


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok, there's the miss . Now stick um. You know there has to be a good one on the way.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

fairpoint said:


> On what summits ..? Lock ons climbers..?


They said they'd never climb another un so I assume the climbers....? I've used em fer 18-19 years and never had an issue....


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Jason said:


> They said they'd never climb another un so I assume the climbers....? I've used em fer 18-19 years and never had an issue....


I feel and am safer in my Summit Viper than any other thing there is....including vehicles,boats piers...etc....

Sorry you had problem with your stand..hang in there brother...I want in next year.....I'll be in northern Kentucky by Monday ..God willing....A very nice double drop 12pt got nailed today......The smaller bucks are being seen there and a farm about 50miles away....Moon is on its way down the does are bout to go hot..bucks are alreay READY....ITs fixin to go off ......


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Pat, where are you brother??? need an update of last nights hunt!!!!!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

After Foghorn saw the Huge Buck Friday afternoon, we developed a strategy and I moved the Climber to finger connector for Saturday afternoon and Sunday morning hunt. 
I saw one deer actually cross out in the open pasture about an hour before dark Saturday afternoon, but couldn't make it out. 
Hunted again Sunday a.m. but saw nothing.
Headed home at lunch time and rolled in about 2:00 this morning. 
Wish I had a good lie to tell everyone, but not this time.
What I learned this trip, is that I WILL be going back to Land Between the Lakes. Hind sight is 20-20, and we should have stayed there. 
Hope y'all enjoyed it.


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

Well Iam jealous!


----------

